# Russian style back loop knitting



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey ladies and gents! I mostly taught myself to knit based on what my mother could explain from her hodge-podge knitting background (Portuguese style mixed with German and american continental) but by some twist of fate I found a YouTube video by a sweet Russian woman who explains how "Russians knit so quickly" and it's because they (at least she) knits through the back loop on the knit stitch, just like I do!

I understand some are uncomfortable clicking links in posts but it's findable by searching on YouTube for "Russian back loop knitting" or "russian speed knitting"






Just thought I'd share, I've been kindly teased by every other knitter I've ever met because I knit "funny," but maybe I was a super speedy Russian knitter in a past life


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I will try this! Thanks for the link!


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

I've knit this way all my life ....>70yrs. Mostly taught by my Swedish g'mother. Always called it "backwards", but now I think they call it "combined continental". I was hoping she'd show how she purls. I purl in the front loop and it's faster than my knit. Thanx for the link to the video.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

So nice to meet people who do things like you do them! I have a heck of a time doing some increases because I just don't put my needle in the front loop.


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

It wasn't til I joined KP that I found out that my K2tog is actually a ssk, so had to learn to do the real one so it'd lean correctly. When I'm learning something from youtube videos, I first watch how the knitter's holding her yarn, 'cuz if she/he knits English, I'm probably gonna be confused. A KP-er sent a link to a chart w/ common conversions from English to continental which is helpful, but I'm pretty "visual" and like a good video better.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

A pox upon every knitter who teases another for style of producing knitted fabric! And upon those who think anyone who does it differently is doing it 'wrong'! <Grrr ... gnashing of teeth in frustration with such closed-minded individuals!!>

If it works for you, keep on! If you learn of a different way that works better _for you_, give it a try.

Does it show that I was less than 'kindly teased'?  Sorry. It always hurts to be put down, especially when you're young, impressionable, and still trust your elders, and that hurt doesn't abate much over time. It rankles!


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> A pox upon every knitter who teases another for style of producing knitted fabric! And upon those who think anyone who does it differently is doing it 'wrong'! <Grrr ... gnashing of teeth in frustration with such closed-minded individuals!!>
> 
> If it works for you, keep on! If you learn of a different way that works better _for you_, give it a try.
> 
> Does it show that I was less than 'kindly teased'?  Sorry. It always hurts to be put down, especially when you're young, impressionable, and still trust your elders, and that hurt doesn't abate much over time. It rankles!


Agreed! I say kindly because I'm sure they did not intend to be rude, and they certainly didn't run me out of the LYS, but it was always brought up, "oh don't ask her she knits funny" oh well, I knit four times faster then those old pros ever did


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Fascinating, and thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

JMBeals said:


> I've knit this way all my life ....>70yrs. Mostly taught by my Swedish g'mother. Always called it "backwards", but now I think they call it "combined continental". I was hoping she'd show how she purls. I purl in the front loop and it's faster than my knit. Thanx for the link to the video.


Here is the purl:






She posted other knitting tutorials too Just click on her name and other uploads appear. Not all of them are knitting video's...


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

JMBeals said:


> I've knit this way all my life ....>70yrs. Mostly taught by my Swedish g'mother. Always called it "backwards", but now I think they call it "combined continental". I was hoping she'd show how she purls. I purl in the front loop and it's faster than my knit. Thanx for the link to the video.


Here is the purl:






She posted other knitting tutorials too Just click on her name and other uploads appear. Not all of them are knitting video's...


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

This is not bad, if you will knit plain socks, hats, dresses,- knit on one side and purl on other side ,- to the rest of your life ! But if you are interested in more,than ultra simple, than better teach yourself to knit it the right way from the very beginning ! It is not the first time discussed here, so it is good for socks knitting, as you need them often and quick ! Good luck to everyone !


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Fialka said:


> This is not bad, if you will knit plain socks, hats, dresses,- knit on one side and purl on other side ,- to the rest of your life ! But if you are interested in more,than ultra simple, than better teach yourself to knit it the right way from the very beginning ! It is not the first time discussed here, so it is good for socks knitting, as you need them often and quick ! Good luck to everyone !


The "right" way? I knit extremely elaborate toys, and everything from hats to sweaters. I'm not sure what you mean. There are Many ways to knit. This is my way, and it's right for me, and apparently everyone else who knits this way.


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> The "right" way? I knit extremely elaborate toys, and everything from hats to sweaters. I'm not sure what you mean. There are Many ways to knit. This is my way, and it's right for me, and apparently everyone else who knits this way.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

Annekeetje said:


> Here is the purl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, that's the way I purl, too, and it's very fast. Thanx for the link.

:thumbup:


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Fialka said:


> This is not bad, if you will knit plain socks, hats, dresses,- knit on one side and purl on other side ,- to the rest of your life ! But if you are interested in more,than ultra simple, than better teach yourself to knit it the right way from the very beginning ! It is not the first time discussed here, so it is good for socks knitting, as you need them often and quick ! Good luck to everyone !


The Right Way???? This was my Mom's way of knitting, and she knit the most intricate lace one could imagine. What IS the right way?


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> The Right Way???? This was my Mom's way of knitting, and she knit the most intricate lace one could imagine. What IS the right way?


Well said :thumbup:


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> A pox upon every knitter who teases another for style of producing knitted fabric! And upon those who think anyone who does it differently is doing it 'wrong'! <Grrr ... gnashing of teeth in frustration with such closed-minded individuals!!>
> 
> If it works for you, keep on! If you learn of a different way that works better _for you_, give it a try.
> 
> Does it show that I was less than 'kindly teased'?  Sorry. It always hurts to be put down, especially when you're young, impressionable, and still trust your elders, and that hurt doesn't abate much over time. It rankles!


I know what you mean, i get teased for the way put the yarn around the needle. But i just tell them it works for me and i am happy with my finished products and glare at them over the top of my glasses at the same time, they dont dare to cross me a second time or i get nasty LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Fialka said:


> This is not bad, if you will knit plain socks, hats, dresses,- knit on one side and purl on other side ,- to the rest of your life ! But if you are interested in more,than ultra simple, than better teach yourself to knit it the right way from the very beginning ! It is not the first time discussed here, so it is good for socks knitting, as you need them often and quick ! Good luck to everyone !


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

JMBeals said:


> I've knit this way all my life ....>70yrs. Mostly taught by my Swedish g'mother. Always called it "backwards", but now I think they call it "combined continental". I was hoping she'd show how she purls. I purl in the front loop and it's faster than my knit. Thanx for the link to the video.


she purled on the last stitch


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

When I was a young new mom, I taught myself to knit. I knit a button down cardigan with a collar and long sleeves. Proud of myself I went into a yarn shop to purchase yarn and a pattern to make something else. The lady behind the counter told me she didn't know what I'd done or how I did it but it wasn't knitting. That was a warm sweater that I only wore in private after that and of course I didn't buy anything to try again - for years. Now that I am older and wiser, I would explain to her it was a beautiful sweater and all matched up nicely, no bulges or unsightly things about it. And I would have kept wearing it in public.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mitzi said:


> When I was a young new mom, I taught myself to knit. I knit a button down cardigan with a collar and long sleeves. Proud of myself I went into a yarn shop to purchase yarn and a pattern to make something else. The lady behind the counter told me she didn't know what I'd done or how I did it but it wasn't knitting. That was a warm sweater that I only wore in private after that and of course I didn't buy anything to try again - for years. Now that I am older and wiser, I would explain to her it was a beautiful sweater and all matched up nicely, no bulges or unsightly things about it. And I would have kept wearing it in public.


When we're young, we're too often easily cowed. Self-confidence needs to be built, and not all parents/teachers are very good at that.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

I knit Combined Continental. When I watch "throwers" , it amazes me how many movements it takes to knit or purl. My hand movements are minimal in comparison and it seems so much easier IMHO.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Clancy P said:


> I knit Combined Continental. When I watch "throwers" , it amazes me how many movements it takes to knit or purl. My hand movements are minimal in comparison and it seems so much easier IMHO.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh I'm definitely going to have to try this, never seen it before. And, yes, Jessica Jean, I totally agree with you. When I was small my mother gave up on teaching me to knit because "I didn't hold the needles the right way" consequently I didn't knit till I was having my first child and then taught myself. I still hold the needles "the wrong way" and have been doing it for 50 or more years - it works for me.


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

I noticed that my tension is tighter when I knit this way, which makes sense. So I think that as long as you stick to one style per project you are ok. I Want to get better at this method to give my hands and shoulder a break. It would be better for both if I could rotate styles. By the way, I think I saw Stephen West knitting this way. If it is good enough for him, it is good enough for me!!!


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you for bringing this to our attention. We are never too old to learn something new......I'm going to try this way. I agree with the others who have said there is no "right" or "wrong" way to knit.....it's whatever is comfortable for YOU to achieve the art of knitting. Makes no difference how you knit and complete a project, just as long as the results are the same......meaning the pattern of the project, sweater, etc. 

Hubs doesn't wash dishes like I do either....but who cares as long and the the end result is the same and we have clean dishes? I'm thrilled he'll do them so I can knit.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

I love these responses! I've really enjoyed my knitting time, and I've never knit another way. Making my needle go through that front loop makes my brain go smooshy. I hope this method is something you enjoy also if you choose to try it!


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

I agree with JJ. I am a self taught knitter. I hold my needles wrong, the thread is held in a backward manner, but my fabric looks like yours, so what's the big deal. My cables are neat and twist right or left. My yarn overs leave symmetrical open work. Just like everything else in life, we are all individuals.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

I think whichever way you knit,purl,or do fancy stitches is the right way,it's your choice,nobody should make fun of anybody about this.we all do the "RIGHT " way.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

There is no right or wrong - just my way or your way. Everyone should just enjoy their knitting, however they may do it.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Fialka said:


> This is not bad, if you will knit plain socks, hats, dresses,- knit on one side and purl on other side ,- to the rest of your life ! But if you are interested in more,than ultra simple, than better teach yourself to knit it the right way from the very beginning ! It is not the first time discussed here, so it is good for socks knitting, as you need them often and quick ! Good luck to everyone !


There is NO right way. I learned to do Eastern European (a/k/a) Russian from my Roumanian neighbor when I was 8. I always knit "funny" until I started branching out in skills, then learned "continental" and "combined continental." Yes, you have to switch the k2tog and ssk, and make adjustments for the "normal" patterns. So what! It's all sticks and strings. You go girl - and know there are others out there who knit fast because they had European or Russian tutors who knew what they were doing in the first place.


----------



## eenjean (Jan 25, 2013)

This is the way I was knitting in the round and my ribbing swirled or twisted on me. When I changed to doing my knit stitch in the back, my ribbing became straight like it should. But, yes, I could knit faster that way.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

My gran was croation. She knitted everything without a pattern. I have never seen anyone hold the yarn the way I do. I just have it hanging over ny index finger. I know my knit stitch is continental, but have no idea what my purl stitch is. She taught me and it wasn't until my sister in law took a knitting class and showed me that she was taught english I realized there were different ways to do it. None of it is right or wrong just different. I found the videos on Russian fascinating


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

This is the way I knit and Annie Modesitt has lots of videos (called combination knitting). The purl stitch is very easy to scoop the yarn and very fast.


----------



## Marie C (Dec 30, 2013)

This (in the videos) is how I taught myself to do (what I thought was) the continental style. It works well for me and has made my knitting much nicer - more even and consistent throughout a piece.

I don't know that it is the "correct" way but it continues to win prizes, for me, so I think I'll keep it.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

I have an Apple computer and when i open " YourTube" to see any tutorial there said: "Flash out-of Date....i am trying to download it but they request to " removed Safari" to download Adobe Flash ....somebody have the same problem with Apple.? and what happen if i removed Safari...?


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

interesting, I think as long as you are enjoying your craft it doesn't matter what method you use.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Actually what she is doing is now called Combined Continental knitting, which is what I do... No Russians in the family..and I learned from my Grandmother many years ago. The reason we (combined continental knitters) knit into the back of the stitch is because of the way we purl. The purl stitch is "picked" much the same way the knit stitch is "picked"...and not wrapped around the needle. This leaves the stitch on the knit side with the leading leg to the back of the needle.
It took many years to figure out why my stitches sat on the needle different...finally learned the difference between Combined Continental, Continental, and English (or throw) right here on this site.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

This is so interesting. I only recently found out that I knitted 'wrong' not in the classic English style. I thought, and still think that we can all knit however we want to. Having said that, I find it so fascinating to learn about other styles and advantages they have. I recently learned Portuguese Style to help various joint pains.

So a very big Thank You for posting this which provoked such interesting discussions. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm also a Russian technique knitter ! I didn't realize that until a few years ago, but as a self-taught knitter, I started off with Continental, and somewhere along the line, it evolved into Russian  . It IS so fast, and stiches are nice & straight (no twist) - if you are knitting "back & forth." But if you are knitting "in the round," you do have to revert to a standard technique (front loop), or the stitches will be twisted.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

Fialka said:


> This is not bad, if you will knit plain socks, hats, dresses,- knit on one side and purl on other side ,- to the rest of your life ! But if you are interested in more,than ultra simple, than better teach yourself to knit it the right way from the very beginning ! It is not the first time discussed here, so it is good for socks knitting, as you need them often and quick ! Good luck to everyone !


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: - it works with all stitches!!!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Fialka said:


> This is not bad, if you will knit plain socks, hats, dresses,- knit on one side and purl on other side ,- to the rest of your life ! But if you are interested in more,than ultra simple, than better teach yourself to knit it the right way from the very beginning ! It is not the first time discussed here, so it is good for socks knitting, as you need them often and quick ! Good luck to everyone !


I do much more than just "simple" knitting, and that is exactly how I knit, when knitting flat items. It was necessary to change my knit stitch when knitting in the round...since the purl stitch is the one that sets up the next row with the leading leg in the back. When knitting in the round all rounds are knit for stockinette...since no purl stitches, all stitches have the leading leg in the front. So when knitting in the round, I knit into the front of the stitch. When knitting flat, I knit into the back leg. This is also called Combined Continental knitting (and apparently Russian Knitting). My grandmother taught me this method...and she was not Russian. 
There are many methods of knitting...all are valid, and all can be used to knit the most intricate of designs. When learning Fair Isle, it was such a pain to drop one color and pick up the other...I finally taught myself to use the Throw, or English method for one color and my Combined Continental knitting for the main color.. It works just fine for me.

BTW... who made you in charge of Knitting Police???


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

norma goodrich said:


> I have an Apple computer and when i open " YourTube" to see any tutorial there said: "Flash out-of Date....i am trying to download it but they request to " removed Safari" to download Adobe Flash ....somebody have the same problem with Apple.? and what happen if i removed Safari...?


Check your Settings to see which browser you have. In order to use " Flash" you have to have the latest Adobe Flash. If you do not have Adobe on your computer, you must download it. There are constant updates so once you have it, you should be notified of updates, or be prompted to update, and then download the update from the Adobe website. Hope this helps.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Thais..... I agree with you - there is no wrong way to knit, as long as you are comfortable with the needles, and you create the proper stitch. I use the Russian tech., but as I tell my students, you should be flexible in your styles - sometimes you have to use the front loop (as in "slip the first stitch"), so you need to know how to make the needles work for you. If making a yarnover from back to front doesn't work for you, then make it front to back - it's no big deal ! I have about 15 students, and I think only 2 of them knit alike - everyone else has found their "niche," and they all create beautiful fabrics.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

KPers, the cold war has been over for 50 years! So learn the "Russian" knitting style and whiz away! I agree that it is the best for flat work, and that you have to adjust to "continental" purl stitch when knitting in the round, because otherwise the stitches are twisted (unless you like it this way).


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

samdog13 said:


> Check your Settings to see which browser you have. I always use Safari. In order to use " Flash" you have to have the latest Adobe Flash. If you do not have Adobe on your computer, you must download it. There are constant updates so once you have it, you should be notified of updates, or be prompted to update, and then download the update from the Adobe website. Hope this helps.


Sorry double post for the Apple user.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

EXACTLY, Blessed........there is no "right way" to knit - there are only "right or wrong" stitches. I happily flex back and forth between my usual Russian tech., and whatever way I need to go to create the proper stitch occasionally. Besides, knitting in the back loop often creates a wonderful adaptation of a stitch, if you choose to work that way - and that's a bonus, in my book!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Fialka said:


> This is not bad, if you will knit plain socks, hats, dresses,- knit on one side and purl on other side ,- to the rest of your life ! But if you are interested in more,than ultra simple, than better teach yourself to knit it the right way from the very beginning ! It is not the first time discussed here, so it is good for socks knitting, as you need them often and quick ! Good luck to everyone !


What is the "right way"?


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

An extra bonus to Russian style that hasn't been mentioned yet....... knitting this way uses minimal finger and wrist movements.......no carpal tunnel here, thank you very much!  I can knit for hours and hours with no fatigue. Of course, depending on your own bones, and your own ailments, you might not enjoy the same results, but I'm 72, and it's working for me!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Well,- I didn't expect my name so often in this topic ! I am not sure, if it is good or bad !.. I learned to knit from books long time ago, so I don't make 'twisted stitches', unless I need them, according to pattern. You may notice, that I knit the most complicated lace patterns once, so I shall knit as many, as I'll be able to ! It was not my intend to criticize anyone or teach, what's right or wrong way!.. If you like and enjoy your knitting,- it is right for you ! But some knitters ask questions about, why their knitting looks different and how to change it. I knit very fast, when I'm not asleep ! You may take your time and enjoy knitting,- nothing wrong with it ! As you know, I love everyone of you and wish the most of success, no matter which way you knit ! Fialka.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Fialka.......... I can best you on that one - I can fall asleep in my chair while knitting, and pop open my eyes, only to find that my hands and yarn are still moving! Are the stitches correct?? Absolutely not !! )


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

limberlostgirl said:


> An extra bonus to Russian style that hasn't been mentioned yet....... knitting this way uses minimal finger and wrist movements.......no carpal tunnel here, thank you very much!  I can knit for hours and hours with no fatigue. Of course, depending on your own bones, and your own ailments, you might not enjoy the same results, but I'm 72, and it's working for me!


I find this to be true... although the technique is also called Combined Continental, which I learned from my Grandmother who had no relationship with any Russians. It is the same technique that used to be used in Germany as well. 
I usually have little to no fatigue, except when getting ready for Chirstmas and knitting 3 pairs of fingerless mitts for some of the men in the family...in ONE day!!! then I was so sore I could not knit or crochet for a whole day. Normally, if I am sitting, almost anywhere, I am knitting. Just will not plan on that much knitting in one day again....ever!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Fialka said:


> Well,- I didn't expect my name so often in this topic ! I am not sure, if it is good or bad !.. I learned to knit from books long time ago, so I don't make 'twisted stitches', unless I need them, according to pattern. You may notice, that I knit the most complicated lace patterns once, so I shall knit as many, as I'll be able to ! It was not my intend to criticize anyone or teach, what's right or wrong way!.. If you like and enjoy your knitting,- it is right for you ! But some knitters ask questions about, why their knitting looks different and how to change it. I knit very fast, when I'm not asleep ! You may take your time and enjoy knitting,- nothing wrong with it ! As you know, I love everyone of you and wish the most of success, no matter which way you knit ! Fialka.


Knitting into the back leg of a stitch does not always make a twisted stitch. I always knit into the back leg when knitting flat items. Due to the way the purl stitch is made when working stockinette, on the next row the stitch to be knit is sitting on the left needle with the leading leg on the back side of the needle and in order to NOT twist the stitch you must knit into the back leg. If you try to knit into the front leg, you WILL twist the stitch, and it will be very awkward. If you are a Throw, or English knitter your leading leg will be to the front of the needle, and you should be knitting into that front leg so you will not have a twisted stitch.


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you so much for sharing this. I really like it and am going to use it. And, your english is just perfect. Keep up the good work and keep sharing.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

I have seen this technique in some videos in other languages and wondered about it. 

Thanks for clearing up the mystery.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> Hey ladies and gents! I mostly taught myself to knit based on what my mother could explain from her hodge-podge knitting background (Portuguese style mixed with German and american continental) but by some twist of fate I found a YouTube video by a sweet Russian woman who explains how "Russians knit so quickly" and it's because they (at least she) knits through the back loop on the knit stitch, just like I do!
> 
> I understand some are uncomfortable clicking links in posts but it's findable by searching on YouTube for "Russian back loop knitting" or "russian speed knitting"
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this. It was very interesting to watch. I am going to try this for sure. Thanks again!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a quick question. If you knit in the back loop, are your stitches twisted? How do you do you knit that way and not have that happen?


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Annekeetje said:


> Here is the purl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I was going to mention that this is how I knit. Not only s t faster, it is very restful on the hands. Not to mention that purling by scooping is a LOT easier than twisting your hands/needles.

This doesn't work easily for me sometimes, in some patterns, so I just go to the "old" way to purl & knit. It also doesn't work for two rows of the same stitch. You will end up having to either re-set every stitch or purl through the back loop.

It is also called "combined Continental".


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

HAHA, I LOVE IT!!!! This is the way I have knit all my life, I was made fun of by many for doing it "Wrong". well, it worked well for me so I have always continued. It was at a Russian Orenburg Shawl workshop with Galina Khmeleva and the famous, talented and sweetest lady Olga Fedorova that I was told that I knitted just fine, by Olga Fedorova. Well, if Olga thought I was knitting "just fine" then who was anyone else to say that I was wrong, lol. Now it makes sense as they were from Russia and this was exactly how they did it too. lol. I miss Olga she was a wonderful lady.


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

mmmm... I have been knitting and purling this same way ever since I learnt at 5 [and I am not Russian... ]
Whether is the right way or not is totally irrelevant to me. I have never encountered a problem where my knit and/or purl stitches have not performed their tasks well. My purl stitches do not twist at all. 
For learning purposes, I did try to knit and purl throwing, but my brain got confused and I was not happy  
Enjoy knitting in whatever style you choose to do it. Cheers!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

T.Raj said:


> mmmm... I have been knitting and purling this same way ever since I learnt at 5 [and I am not Russian... ]
> Whether is the right way or not is totally irrelevant to me. I have never encountered a problem where my knit and/or purl stitches have not performed their tasks well. My purl stitches do not twist at all.
> For learning purposes, I did try to knit and purl throwing but my brain got confused and I was not happy
> Enjoy knitting in whatever style you choose to do it. Cheers!


LOL. I'm never happy when my brain is confused. :lol: :lol: Cheers!


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

hehehehe....


blessedinMO said:


> LOL. I'm never happy when my brain is confused. :lol: :lol: Cheers!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

limberlostgirl said:


> An extra bonus to Russian style that hasn't been mentioned yet....... knitting this way uses minimal finger and wrist movements.......no carpal tunnel here, thank you very much!  I can knit for hours and hours with no fatigue. Of course, depending on your own bones, and your own ailments, you might not enjoy the same results, but I'm 72, and it's working for me!


I have arthritis is in my left thumb joint so this didn't work for me at all.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I personally, don't just do "simple, plain" anything. I knit very intricate patterns of many different items. This way of knitting is NOT just for plain knitting. Everyone has to learn what works best for them, the way they hold their tension, the positioning of their hands, which hand to hold what needle. A "Different" way does NOT by any means mean that it is wrong. There are many ways to knit and everyone chooses which works best for them. If people are happy with their finished items and they are happy with the way/method of knitting they choose then I just plain do not understand how anyone else has the right to say they are doing it WRONG.



Fialka said:


> This is not bad, if you will knit plain socks, hats, dresses,- knit on one side and purl on other side ,- to the rest of your life ! But if you are interested in more,than ultra simple, than better teach yourself to knit it the right way from the very beginning ! It is not the first time discussed here, so it is good for socks knitting, as you need them often and quick ! Good luck to everyone !


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

spinlouet said:


> I personally, don't just do "simple, plain" anything. I knit very intricate patterns of many different items. This way of knitting is NOT just for plain knitting. Everyone has to learn what works best for them, the way they hold their tension, the positioning of their hands, which hand to hold what needle. A "Different" way does NOT by any means mean that it is wrong. There are many ways to knit and everyone chooses which works best for them. If people are happy with their finished items and they are happy with the way/method of knitting they choose then I just plain do not understand how anyone else has the right to say they are doing it WRONG.


Me either! As I said, sometimes I use more than one method of knitting in the same garment. I love this craft.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

norma goodrich said:


> I have an Apple computer and when i open " YourTube" to see any tutorial there said: "Flash out-of Date....i am trying to download it but they request to " removed Safari" to download Adobe Flash ....somebody have the same problem with Apple.? and what happen if i removed Safari...?


You need to update.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

JTM said:


> I find this to be true... although the technique is also called Combined Continental, which I learned from my Grandmother who had no relationship with any Russians. It is the same technique that used to be used in Germany as well.
> I usually have little to no fatigue, except when getting ready for Chirstmas and knitting 3 pairs of fingerless mitts for some of the men in the family...in ONE day!!! then I was so sore I could not knit or crochet for a whole day. Normally, if I am sitting, almost anywhere, I am knitting. Just will not plan on that much knitting in one day again....ever!


The Russians call it the Russian technique  so maybe it has multiple names.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Mevbb said:


> I have a quick question. If you knit in the back loop, are your stitches twisted? How do you do you knit that way and not have that happen?


When knitting flat, the method of purling untwists it.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

To all who are interested in "Russian" tech, there are some good easy YouTube videos out there. Try it, you will like it. And you will be the topic of conversation at your next get-together with knitting friends. I certainly was. Then you can offer to show them your "new" style.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JTM said:


> ... BTW... who made you in charge of Knitting Police???


 :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Deemeegee said:


> I noticed that my tension is tighter when I knit this way, which makes sense. So I think that as long as you stick to one style per project you are ok. I Want to get better at this method to give my hands and shoulder a break. *It would be better for both if I could rotate styles.* By the way, I think I saw Stephen West knitting this way. If it is good enough for him, it is good enough for me!!!


Thinking about alternating styles ... Have you made a potato-chip scarf? (*k20, turn, k8, turn, k8, turn, k6 turn, k6 turn, k4 turn, k4 turn; repeat from*)
I got terminally fed up with the constant turning after just a few stitches and needing to 're-thread' my fingers. I wanted the scarf, so I taught myself to knit back and forth without turning and without moving the yarn from between my left fingers. I'm on my second such scarf, and now alternate between knitting continental on one 'row' and throwing 'lefty' on the next!


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thinking about alternating styles ... Have you made a potato-chip scarf? (*k20, turn, k8, turn, k8, turn, k6 turn, k6 turn, k4 turn, k4 turn; repeat from*)
> I got terminally fed up with the constant turning after just a few stitches and needing to 're-thread' my fingers. I wanted the scarf, so I taught myself to knit back and forth without turning and without moving the yarn from between my left fingers. I'm on my second such scarf, and now alternate between knitting continental on one 'row' and throwing 'lefty' on the next!


Wow!! I'd never even thought about not turning the work!!


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean.......I'm with you - altho I don't use it often, I taught myself to knit 'backwards," and it's actually fun! The first few stitches, it's totally confusing - you just have to figure out how to tension the yarn, and where to poke the needle through. I always want to learn new things - you don't have to use the knowledge, but it's fun to know!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

limberlostgirl said:


> Jessica-Jean.......I'm with you - altho I don't use it often, I taught myself to knit 'backwards," and it's actually fun! The first few stitches, it's totally confusing - you just have to figure out how to tension the yarn, and where to poke the needle through. I always want to learn new things - you don't have to use the knowledge, but it's fun to know!


I agree. I struggled with it, but learning to knit backwards made entrelac much more enjoyable.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

limberlostgirl said:


> Jessica-Jean.......I'm with you - altho I don't use it often, I taught myself to knit 'backwards," and it's actually fun! The first few stitches, it's totally confusing - you just have to figure out how to tension the yarn, and where to poke the needle through. I always want to learn new things - you don't have to use the knowledge, but it's fun to know!


I seen drawn to patterns in which it is exceedingly useful - the aforementioned potato-chip scarf, some entrelac, and too many of Rosemily's 'ten stitch' patterns. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=ten%20stitch&designer=frankie%20brown&view=captioned_thumbs&craft=knitting&sort=popularity&availability=free&photo=yes
I never would have been able to finish _any_ of them had I not switched to going back and forth.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Knitting is knitting is knitting and as long as each knitter is happy knitting, how they do it matters not.

I do like to see the different ways but despite giving the odd one a try, I always go back to the way I learned.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

"Knits funny" to me could only refer to the finished product - never the way one holds the needles and manipulates the yarn. So me thinks those making such crass comments to a knitter "think funny", wonder if they also knit funny...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> "Knits funny" to me could only refer to the finished product - never the way one holds the needles and manipulates the yarn. So me thinks those making such crass comments to a knitter "think funny", wonder if they also knit funny...


Good one!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Reply to Fialka - Obviously, you do not know much about methods of knitting. There is NO right way to knit. There are many ways of knitting all around the world. This "loop" method is actually called combined (Western & Eastern method). See page 55 in "Mary Thomas's knitting Book". She discusses this method that is the accepted mode of knitting in Russia and the neighboring Balkan States. This method of knitting "the right way" in Russia produces a more even stitch. This does not prevent the knitter from doing complicated stitches. Check out Russian patterns and you will see that for yourself.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Reply to "mambrose3" and to other pretenders of name "Master-knitters" of 'complicated' stitches ! It would be very nice to see at least one picture of your complicated lace shawl pattern with accomplish stitches the right way ! Talking and arguing cost nothing,-so keep it to yourself, please ! With all do respect, Fialka.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

Fialka said:


> Reply to "mambrose3" and to other pretenders of name "Master-knitters" of 'complicated' stitches ! It would be very nice to see at least one picture of your complicated lace shawl pattern with accomplish stitches the right way ! Talking and arguing cost nothing,-so keep it to yourself, please ! With all do respect, Fialka.


wow...I am just a plain old knitter who happens to knit using the method you seam to dislike but attached is a picture of a lace shawl I did a few months. I am sure I can make any stitch using my "method" that you can using your "method" and so can any knitter using their "method."


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Fialka, Look at the Russian Orenburg shawl on Wikipedia and read about the "complicated" knitted items made.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Good reference, It was Olga Kurkulina at a Russian Orenburg Shawl workshop that I got the thumbs up for this way of knitting. Orenburg Shawls have many different complicated stitches not just plain.



mambrose3 said:


> Fialka, Look at the Russian Orenburg shawl on Wikipedia and read about the "complicated" knitted items made.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you to 'NCAknitter', 'mambrose3', 'spinlouet' for your responses and a picture of a stole ! And thank you for demonstrable of my point of view ! Best of my wishes to everyone of you in knitting ! Fialka.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

You are welcome Fialka, and happy knitting to all of us whatever method we use. Have a great week!



Fialka said:


> Thank you to 'NCAknitter', 'mambrose3', 'spinlouet' for your responses and a picture of a stole ! And thank you for demonstrable of my point of view ! Best of my wishes to everyone of you in knitting ! Fialka.


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

I just read the first page today, and I knit in several different way, according to mood, (lol) But if I knit one way I finish that project that way.... Now I can put a name to it. Russian speed knitting... Who would have thought. Thanks for the links.....


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

NCAknitter said:


> wow...I am just a plain old knitter who happens to knit using the method you seam to dislike but attached is a picture of a lace shawl I did a few months. I am sure I can make any stitch using my "method" that you can using your "method" and so can any knitter using their "method."


Oh, that is just so pretty. I just love it.... One day.....


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry to add on so late, but I am just catching up on email.
My mother attempted to teach me from a Columbia Minerva LtoK book in the late 60's. I quickly became frustrated. Her mother took over and taught me what she knew. In my mid 20's I couldn't follow 1950's directions for a Christmas stocking. Contacted a LYS and she said I knitted Continental, showed me how to adapt instructions to make things work and I went merrily along for another 20 years. When I began attending workshops (PA, USA) and asking questions I was told everything I did was 'wrong' but instructors could not refute my finished items. I even have a letter banning me from a local annual knitting function due to my searching/questions regarding my style. While searching for a copy of a Russian magazine with a graph I came across Headwater Wool in Canada, clicked on her video and almost fell out of my chair. SOMEBODY ELSE KNITTED LIKE ME! 



 I ordered her book and was enthralled when it arrived. There were very few things that Grandma had not taught me. The history of the style from the Saam/Saami tribe was fascinating as my mother's maiden name was Saam (prounced Zahm). My son who always complained he didn't look like anyone in the family has the same bone structure and body shape as a picture in the book from 1900. For those of you who are concerned about front and back of loops, I was taught to think of the yarn over the needle as legs and to always use the front leg, be it in front of or behind the needle. This has always worked for me, no twisted stitches and I don't have rearrange stitches after frogging. Happy knitting however you do it.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

jbachman said:


> Sorry to add on so late, but I am just catching up on email.
> My mother attempted to teach me from a Columbia Minerva LtoK book in the late 60's. I quickly became frustrated. Her mother took over and taught me what she knew. In my mid 20's I couldn't follow 1950's directions for a Christmas stocking. Contacted a LYS and she said I knitted Continental, showed me how to adapt instructions to make things work and I went merrily along for another 20 years. When I began attending workshops (PA, USA) and asking questions I was told everything I did was 'wrong' but instructors could not refute my finished items. I even have a letter banning me from a local annual knitting function due to my searching/questions regarding my style. While searching for a copy of a Russian magazine with a graph I came across Headwater Wool in Canada, clicked on her video and almost fell out of my chair. SOMEBODY ELSE KNITTED LIKE ME!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jbachman said:


> ... SOMEBODY ELSE KNITTED LIKE ME!
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered her book and was enthralled when it arrived. There were very few things that Grandma had not taught me. ...


I have no idea from whom my grandmother learned to knit, nor at what age. I do know that she taught both my mother and - twenty or so years later - me what she knew of knitting. Simple cast-on, usual cast-off, 'normal' knit stitch, and what this video calls Russian Purl Stitch (thru front) 



 .

Since her babies were born just before the Great Depression Dec. 1927 and (twins) July 1929), she probably only learned to knit in order to keep her tikes warm. I remember seeing stacks of plain stockinette pullovers. For _that_ use, her alternating rows of crossed stitches were perfect! It's a slightly sturdier stockinette than the usual version. Sturdy is necessary for growing children.

However, it made following intricate patterns more difficult than they needed to be, _especially_ if one knitted (death-grip, stitches squeaking on the needles) tightly - the way I used to.

When my mother was near her end, I discovered the sampler afghan she'd worked on during my baby sisters' childhoods. (Being 11, 13, and 15 years older than they, I can call them my _baby_ sisters.) I hadn't ever seen it, only heard about its progress in our phone conversations. She'd stopped knitting some years before and before quite finishing it. So, I took it - with and no pattern, needles or yarn - back home with me to whip up some seed stitch fabric to fill in the blocks she'd left open. While I had it, I studied her stitching. That's when I discovered that my style of knitting (alternating rows of twisted stitches in stockinette) was not because I'd misremembered my grandmother's few lessons. My mother's were the same!!!

So, did my grandmother learn, and then teach, a 'wrong' way to knit? I have yet to meet anyone who knits 'normally' and purls the way shown in that video. I have - since I got online - learned that it's called combined continental. It's so nice to see that there's an alternative to what I did. I wish someone had shown me to knit those reverse-mounted stitches through the back loop/leading leg when I was younger! Knowing no better, I re-taught my fingers to purl wrapping the yarn the other way around the needle; much less ergonomic and _much_ slower, but it made following complicated lace patterns easier. I don't know if I can go back to that way of purling _and_ change my attack angle on the knit stitch too. Guess I'll need to start a seed-stitch scarf, just to try it ... and see just how confused I can make myself! :twisted: ;-)


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

JMBeals said:


> I've knit this way all my life ....>70yrs. Mostly taught by my Swedish g'mother. Always called it "backwards", but now I think they call it "combined continental". I was hoping she'd show how she purls. I purl in the front loop and it's faster than my knit. Thanx for the link to the video.


I knit and purl exactly the same way you do! I didn't know there was another way


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

randado said:


> I knit and purl exactly the same way you do! I didn't know there was another way


Is giving your location as SW Long Island a cute way of saying Brooklyn, NY?

In order to know that there's more than one way to knit (or do anything else) one has to meet others and see how they do the same task. Until the internet, there wasn't much interaction between those of us unable to pay to attend one of EZ's knitting camps or the more recent knitting conventions with classes and super yummy (and $$$) yarn 'markets'. We may have knitted with family or church members, most of whom probably came from the same area and knitted the same way. However, the internet has allowed us to network with people we'll probably never get to see face-to-face, who love to do the same thing we do, and who do it using various techniques we'd never even dreamed of. 
I LOVE the internet!


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

[
In order to know that there's more than one way to knit (or do anything else) one has to meet others and see how they do the same task. Until the internet, there wasn't much interaction between those of us unable to pay to attend one of EZ's knitting camps or the more recent knitting conventions with classes and super yummy (and $$$) yarn 'markets'. We may have knitted with family or church members, most of whom probably came from the same area and knitted the same way. However, the internet has allowed us to network with people we'll probably never get to see face-to-face, who love to do the same thing we do, and who do it using various techniques we'd never even dreamed of. 
I LOVE the internet![/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

I just read this article which blends in with our topic here. Hope you enjoy as much as I did. http://knitty.com/ISSUEw14/FEATw14EK.php


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jbachman said:


> I just read this article which blends in with our topic here. Hope you enjoy as much as I did. http://knitty.com/ISSUEw14/FEATw14EK.php


 :thumbup: I'd forgotten that essay. Thanks for resurrecting it!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

njbetsy said:


> This is the way I knit and Annie Modesitt has lots of videos (called combination knitting). The purl stitch is very easy to scoop the yarn and very fast.


I was taught to knit that way by my beloved Aunt when I was a little girl. I made a few sweaters and the usual scarves, etc, without a problem. I generally knit from her instructions and designs so didn't really use a pattern. Several years ago I asked a friend who was a knitter to show me how to do a new stitch I wanted to learn. She told me she didn't know what I was doing but it wasn't knitting. Ditto every LYS I went to, usually in a humiliating manner. I didn't know there was any other way to knit, actually. I finally got a book and taught myself "real" knitting because I wanted to use patterns and I was having trouble matching my method to the pattern stitches. Long story short, I also found Annie Modesitt and her book and was so thrilled!! She had a list that matched my Aunt's knitting with "traditional" knitting stitches. I so wanted to take her book and throw it at all those people who told me I was not knitting!

I think that is why it makes me so angry when I see anyone here insisting that their knitting techniques are the only way - I remember how that felt to be mocked for my style of knitting


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Is giving your location as SW Long Island a cute way of saying Brooklyn, NY?
> 
> In order to know that there's more than one way to knit (or do anything else) one has to meet others and see how they do the same task. Until the internet, there wasn't much interaction between those of us unable to pay to attend one of EZ's knitting camps or the more recent knitting conventions with classes and super yummy (and $$$) yarn 'markets'. We may have knitted with family or church members, most of whom probably came from the same area and knitted the same way. However, the internet has allowed us to network with people we'll probably never get to see face-to-face, who love to do the same thing we do, and who do it using various techniques we'd never even dreamed of.
> I LOVE the internet!


So true!! My town did not have a LYS until several years ago, so my access to knitting techniques was limited to my family, friends, or Joannes Fabric Store. The internet has opened up the world to us all, thank goodness!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I was taught to knit that way by my beloved Aunt when I was a little girl. I made a few sweaters and the usual scarves, etc, without a problem. I generally knit from her instructions and designs so didn't really use a pattern. Several years ago I asked a friend who was a knitter to show me how to do a new stitch I wanted to learn. She told me she didn't know what I was doing but it wasn't knitting. Ditto every LYS I went to, usually in a humiliating manner. I didn't know there was any other way to knit, actually. I finally got a book and taught myself "real" knitting because I wanted to use patterns and I was having trouble matching my method to the pattern stitches. Long story short, I also found Annie Modesitt and her book and was so thrilled!! She had a list that matched my Aunt's knitting with "traditional" knitting stitches. I so wanted to take her book and throw it at all those people who told me I was not knitting!
> 
> I think that is why it makes me so angry when I see anyone here insisting that their knitting techniques are the only way - I remember how that felt to be mocked for my style of knitting


People - knitters or not - who believe that the way they do (whatever) is THE ONLY WAY - are not people I want to associate with. Now that I'm retired, I don't need to anymore! 

Which book of hers was it? She's written a lot of books: http://www.ravelry.com/sources/search#query=Annie Modesitt I wouldn't mind going back to purling the way I'd first learned. I only changed in order to have less trouble working fancy stitch patterns.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> People - knitters or not - who believe that the way they do (whatever) is THE ONLY WAY - are not people I want to associate with. Now that I'm retired, I don't need to anymore.


 :thumbup:


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> People - knitters or not - who believe that the way they do (whatever) is THE ONLY WAY - are not people I want to associate with. Now that I'm retired, I don't need to anymore!
> 
> Which book of hers was it? She's written a lot of books: http://www.ravelry.com/sources/search#query=Annie Modesitt I wouldn't mind going back to purling the way I'd first learned. I only changed in order to have less trouble working fancy stitch patterns.


J-J...... You're so accomplished, I think you could easily pick it up from a video. You knit thru the back loop (because that leg is forward), when you turn the work to purl, the forward leg is in the front, so you purl w/ the yarn toward you. When knitting in the round, you need to go in through the front loop to avoid twisted stitches. In the round garter stitch is very fast because you're always going into the front, leading leg. BTW, never thought my "backwards" (taught by Swedish grandmother) knitting would ever have a name!

:wink:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Amen to that, Jessica-Jean!


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

Oops! Didn't describe that knitting in the round well. When plain ss, the needle goes in the front loop, front to back. With garter stitch in the round, the leading leg determines how your needle goes in, so you work it as you would a flat ss piece......knit in the back and purl in the front. Did I just muddy the water more!!! :wink:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JMBeals said:


> J-J...... You're so accomplished, I think you could easily pick it up from a video. You knit thru the back loop (because that leg is forward), when you turn the work to purl, the forward leg is in the front, so you purl w/ the yarn toward you. When knitting in the round, you need to go in through the front loop to avoid twisted stitches. In the round garter stitch is very fast because you're always going into the front, leading leg. BTW, never thought my "backwards" (taught by Swedish grandmother) knitting would ever have a name!
> 
> :wink:


I need to see it written out. Stockinette is easy enough, once you know enough to work through the leading leg of the stitch - be it front or back side of the needle. It's successfully doing stitch manipulation that blindsided me. I did exactly what the patterns said - p3togtbl for instance - and my finished square looked somehow different from the photo and was considerably narrower than my gauge swatch (Yes, I actually _did_ one!) had indicated. Eventually, most of those sampler squares had to be ripped out and re-knit ... after I'd changed the way I purl to a more conventional method - thanks to Mon Tricot 800 Stitches and its excellent b&w photos and illustrations. It took me years before that new way of purling became automatic! I'd like to switch back, and I'm sure Annie Modesitt's book would help ... _if_ I knew which one to get.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I need to see it written out. Stockinette is easy enough, once you know enough to work through the leading leg of the stitch - be it front or back side of the needle. It's successfully doing stitch manipulation that blindsided me. I did exactly what the patterns said - p3togtbl for instance - and my finished square looked somehow different from the photo and was considerably narrower than my gauge swatch (Yes, I actually _did_ one!) had indicated. Eventually, most of those sampler squares had to be ripped out and re-knit ... after I'd changed the way I purl to a more conventional method - thanks to Mon Tricot 800 Stitches and its excellent b&w photos and illustrations. It took me years before that new way of purling became automatic! I'd like to switch back, and I'm sure Annie Modesitt's book would help ... _if_ I knew which one to get.


Jessica-Jean - the book I bought was "Confessions of a Knitting Heretic", but there is more about her life as a combo knitter than instructions. Take a look here:

http://www.anniemodesitt.com/decrease.html

She has all the increases, decreases, etc listed and how to convert pattern instructions to how you would do the stitch Combo. Because you knit through the back loop instead of the front, you have reset how your stitch sits on the needle. Basically, the stitches are oriented backwards from "conventional" knitting, so you have to keep that in mind or you will twist your stitches. For example, she wants patterns to say "left leaning decrease" instead of SSK. She says learning to knit from charts is a much easier way to knit if you knit Combo style.


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

vjh1530

She has all the increases, decreases, etc listed and how to convert pattern instructions to how you would do the stitch Combo. Because you knit through the back loop instead of the front, you have reset how your stitch sits on the needle. Basically, the stitches are oriented backwards from "conventional" knitting, so you have to keep that in mind or you will twist your stitches. For example, she wants patterns to say "left leaning decrease" instead of SSK. She says learning to knit from charts is a much easier way to knit if you knit Combo style.[/quote]

I just learned a couple of yrs ago that my k2tog was actually an ssk. Guess all my life it didn't matter how it leaned :wink:


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

http://www.anniemodesitt.com/decrease.html

Excellent tutorial. Thanx for the link, :thumbup:


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

jbachman said:


> I just read this article which blends in with our topic here. Hope you enjoy as much as I did. http://knitty.com/ISSUEw14/FEATw14EK.php


Beautiful essay, thanks for posting it.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I missed this thread somehow so I'm late to the party.

Because someone might be interested in a different way of purling - 




I think this Modified Continental Purl Stitch is the same as the Russain purl through the front loop but wrapped the other way but I think of it as pickin' purls. lol 






Clancy P said:


> I knit Combined Continental. When I watch "throwers" , it amazes me how many movements it takes to knit or purl. My hand movements are minimal in comparison and it seems so much easier IMHO.


Me too except I don't typically do combined. I was determined to knit English but my arm, shoulder, and brain all rebelled at throwing. I finally found a way I can do it! I'm not switching to this as my first choice for knitting but I feel so accomplished now that I can knit and purl when holding the yarn in my right hand.






It's my understanding that German knitting aka Continental knitting was fairly popular in the US until WWII. It took some time for the sentiment to die back and allow a comeback.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Is there a cast-on that puts the back leg forward or will my cast-on always be minimally twisted? (I knit Combined Continental/Russian.)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Clancy P said:


> Is there a cast-on that puts the back leg forward or will my cast-on always be minimally twisted? (I knit Combined Continental/Russian.)


Crochet hook cast on, but wrap the opposite way round the needle? Can't hurt to try.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Crochet hook cast on, but wrap the opposite way round the needle? Can't hurt to try.


Oh, boy, something new to learn :lol: thanks for your help, JJ.

Addendum: I know how to do a cable cast-on. Using your advice to wrap the other way, would that work for the cable cast-on also? Your opinion, please.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Clancy P said:


> Oh, boy, something new to learn :lol: thanks for your help, JJ.
> 
> Addendum: I know how to do a cable cast-on. Using your advice to wrap the other way, would that work for the cable cast-on also? Your opinion, please.


Sorry. I don't know how to do _that_ cast on! You can always try and see what you get. Takes less time to do than to talk about.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sorry. I don't know how to do _that_ cast on! You can always try and see what you get. Takes less time to do than to talk about.


Well, I guess I know what my next project will be.
Thanks for your help, JJ. I'm stunned that I know how to do something you've never tried :shock:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Clancy P said:


> Well, I guess I know what my next project will be.
> Thanks for your help, JJ. I'm stunned that I know how to do something you've never tried :shock:


Not 'never tried', don't know. That means I would have to look it up _again_. My brain seems to only retain a limited number of cast ons - three or four - and I'm not sure of their names. Since I learned the crochet hook cast on, I haven't used any other. I even use it instead of a foundation chain when I'm beginning a crocheted project.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Clancy P said:


> Is there a cast-on that puts the back leg forward or will my cast-on always be minimally twisted? (I knit Combined Continental/Russian.)


I've managed to do just about every cast on I've tried backwards for myself which would be just right for you. Long tail cast ons are reversed by putting my needle under the yarn around my index finger rather than over it. I messed up the German twisted cast so you can do that one right for you also. I think what you want is to just find what to do to wrap the yarn the other way from what's generally shown in videos and written/picture how to's. I think with a few minutes looking and thinking you can figure them all out.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

limberlostgirl said:


> Fialka.......... I can best you on that one - I can fall asleep in my chair while knitting, and pop open my eyes, only to find that my hands and yarn are still moving! Are the stitches correct?? Absolutely not !! )


 :lol: Omigosh! I wouldn't think this is possible except it happened to me too. I tried to figure out how long I must have been sleeping by the amount of mangled fabric I had produced.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm hoping I'm not too old to learn new tricks, because I really like what I'm seeing with the Russian method. I am wondering though; when a pattern calls for knitting through the back loop, what would I do differently...knit through the front loop????


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kathycam said:


> I'm hoping I'm not too old to learn new tricks, because I really like what I'm seeing with the Russian method. I am wondering though; when a pattern calls for knitting through the back loop, what would I do differently...knit through the front loop????


*That* kind of mental gymnastics is why I changed my method of purling all those years ago!

Sorry, I don't know the answer.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> *That* kind of mental gymnastics is why I changed my method of purling all those years ago!
> 
> Sorry, I don't know the answer.


 :thumbup: 
I will not think about this, I will not think about this...dang it! now my head will spin whether I try it to see what happens or not. :evil:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry.  :twisted:


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

kathycam said:


> I'm hoping I'm not too old to learn new tricks, because I really like what I'm seeing with the Russian method. I am wondering though; when a pattern calls for knitting through the back loop, what would I do differently...knit through the front loop????


That is what a friend, who is a designer/instructor, has told me to do.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Clancy P said:


> That is what a friend, who is a designer/instructor, has told me to do.


Thank you. Now I can quit thinking about this. :XD: It was bugging me.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sorry.  :twisted:


 :thumbup: Ha! This got answered. Now I can forget it. ;-)


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I've managed to do just about every cast on I've tried backwards for myself which would be just right for you. Long tail cast ons are reversed by putting my needle under the yarn around my index finger rather than over it. I messed up the German twisted cast so you can do that one right for you also. I think what you want is to just find what to do to wrap the yarn the other way from what's generally shown in videos and written/picture how to's. I think with a few minutes looking and thinking you can figure them all out.


Thank you, GrumpyGramma!!! It works!!! Now my first row isn't twisted. 
Not a big deal with most patterns, but I'm working with fingering yarn and I noticed the difference.
I knew there was someone on KP who would know the answer.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Clancy P said:


> Thank you, GrumpyGramma!!! It works!!! Now my first row isn't twisted.
> Not a big deal with most patterns, but I'm working with fingering yarn and I noticed the difference.
> I knew there was someone on KP who would know the answer.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I wasn't making mistakes I was learning how to help you!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!

:XD: I did the German Twisted with fingering yarn your way and couldn't figure out for the longest time what I was doing...well, for your way I guess I was doing it right. Rephrase: I had a hard time figuring out what wasn't working for doing it my way.

ETA Thanks for letting me know it helped. I am so glad.


----------

